# DISH pricing



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been to this forum so I hope I'm in the right place.

I don't understand DISH's pricing. I get charged $6 for a service plan. I'm guessing this was for the DVR service. The 722 has performed beautifully for 28 months so I will drop that charge. But I seem to remember that I got some special deal for keeping the $6 service fee. 

Does anyone know what I lose if I drop it?

I pay $6 for the DVR service which I think is correct.

I pay $10 for the platinum package which I thought disappeared over a year ago. I remember talking to a service rep who took it off my plan since the channels were now part of another package. 

Am I wrong?

Finally I'm charged $64.99 for America's top 250 and $24.99 for HBO/Starz.

Does this billing seem correct to you guys? Thanks for your help.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Service Plan is 'insurance' for your equipment and installation. Basically free shipping for replacements and an $80 discount on tech visits.

$6 Dvr fee is right, as is $10 for Platinum HD. HBO/Starz is $24 even.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The service plan you can drop is a kind of insurance in case a receiver you lease or own needs repair or your dish needs service. It can drastically reduce the price of fixing something.

If you had HD + Platinum HD (available August 2009 through June 2010) it was a $10 package that included all the HD versions of channels in your base package plus the Platinum HD package. In June people with that package were given the appropriate HD Free package and Platinum HD was spun off. If you don't watch the 18 channels in Platinum HD you can drop the $10 add on and keep Free HD.

$64.99 is correct for AT 250 ... two premium packages (HBO+Starz) should be $24.


----------



## Dobe (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. 

So, if I drop HD Platinum I save $10.00 and if I drop Starz I save $9. HBO alone will be $15. Also, if I drop the service plan, I will save $6.

Also, I can do all of this without any pricing increases in other areas. Sorry, I'm trying to save some money.

One last question. If my 722 dies and I decide to keep the $6 service plan, what will the service plan save me if I want to get another 722 or upgrade to a newer model? 

Thanks again!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Dobe said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> 
> So, if I drop HD Platinum I save $10.00 and if I drop Starz I save $9. HBO alone will be $15. Also, if I drop the service plan, I will save $6.
> 
> ...


HBO is $16


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dobe said:


> So, if I drop HD Platinum I save $10.00 and if I drop Starz I save $9. HBO alone will be $15. Also, if I drop the service plan, I will save $6.


HBO alone should be $16 ( http://www.dishnetwork.com/premiums/default.aspx ). Dropping Starz! would save you $8.



> Also, I can do all of this without any pricing increases in other areas. Sorry, I'm trying to save some money.


The only price increase would be if something went wrong. DISH would charge you more for a visit to your house to fix it if you don't have the service plan. (You can readd the service plan before reporting the problem if that happens ... but there is a cancellation fee. more info)



> One last question. If my 722 dies and I decide to keep the $6 service plan, what will the service plan save me if I want to get another 722 or upgrade to a newer model?


An exact replacement is covered ... an upgrade wouldn't be.


----------

